# Cat needing home in Gloucestershire



## deh32 (Dec 6, 2010)

10 year old short haired ginger in need of home. Currently in the north gloucestershire area. Needing a rehome due to the development of allergies in one of the family members.

Pictures to follow.
Email: [email protected] for more information

thanks

x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try

BRISTOL & WALES CAT RESCUE 
Tel: 0844 257 3525
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Bristol And Wales Cat Rescue

TECKELS ANIMAL SANCTUARIES
Registered Charity No: 1108726
Rehoming Centre: Bristol Road, Whitminster, Gloucester, GL2 7LU (open 1pm - 4pm daily, except Mon & Wed)
Tel: 01452 740300
General Enquiries Email: [email protected]
Adoption Enquiries Email: [email protected]
Web site: Teckels Animal Sanctuaries

RSPCA - SOUTH COTSWOLDS
Registered Charity no: 207006
Rehoming Tel: 07772 737503
Email: [email protected]
Branch Web site: RSPCA - South Cotswolds

RSPCA - CHELTENHAM & EAST GLOUCESTERSHIRE
Registered Charity no: 205097
Rehoming Tel: 01242 521958 (between 10am-12noon, Mon-Fri)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Cheltenham East Gloucestershire

RSPCA - GLOUCESTER CITY & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 204861 
Clinic & Rehoming Tel: 01453 755857
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

THE BLUE CROSS - BURFORD ADOPTION CENTRE
el: 01993 822 483
Email: [email protected]
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Burford Adoption Centre
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

GLOUCESTERSHIRE ANIMAL WELFARE ASSOCIATION & CHELTENHAM ANIMAL SHELTER
Registered Charity no: 1081019
Tel: 0871 2230404
Email: [email protected]
Website: Gloucestershire Animal Welfare Association and Cheltenham Animal Shelter

5 VALLEY CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no. 1098105
Catline - Tel: 01453 886354
Email: [email protected]
Web site: 5 Valley Cat Rescue - Homepage

HEART (Homing, Emergency, Animal RescueTeam)
Rescuing and rehoming in Bristol, Somerset, Gloucestershire and Wiltshire.
Mainly helping with cats and dogs, but will assist with any animal where they can.
Tel: 01179 868005 or 01836 252182
Email: [email protected]


----------



## deh32 (Dec 6, 2010)

Many thanks! Will contact tomorrow. Any individuals who are interested please still do get in touch.


----------

